# Sunset Eyes Tutorial



## succubus (Sep 9, 2006)

Tutorial for this look is here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQq7RjlDacU


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

So pretty!


----------



## Katura (Sep 11, 2006)

I love how simple and gorgeous it is!!!


----------



## hnich (Jan 23, 2007)

tutorial link is gone, I'd love to see it though!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_tutorial link is gone, I'd love to see it though!_

 
2nd this!


----------



## Caderas (Jan 23, 2007)

3rded...whoa, i need to see this!


----------



## missli422 (Jan 24, 2007)

aWw...it's so pretty


----------



## aligirl (Jan 24, 2007)

Smokin' hot..Tutorial is gone,what did you use??




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *succubus* 

 
_





Tutorial for this look is here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQq7RjlDacU_


----------

